

PyCharm 4 Released - jgoney
http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/whatsnew/

======
echion
PyCharm is in a pretty good cost/benefit spot [I'm not affiliated]...are there
any IDEs people actually prefer for pure Python development?

------
kewin
Awesome Works, Thanks

